# The Hamas Trap



## CQB (Aug 3, 2014)

Israeli security thought it had adequate intelligence about Gaza. It was in for a surprise. It was not just the labyrinth of tunnels discovered, much more extensive than expected, but the stockpiles: thousands of weapons, Russian anti-tank missiles, explosive devices, and large amounts of tranquillisers, handcuffs, syringes, ropes. The tools of capture on a large scale.
http://m.smh.com.au/comment/the-hamas-trap-hidden-labyrinth-was-wired-for-war-20140803-zzznh.html

Who is singing Kumbaya for Gaza now? 
A command centre dug under a hospital.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck Hamas. And fuck Western media, like the BBC, for giving them so much positive coverage (omitting practically any negative coverage is essentially positive coverage).


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2014)

Liberals and retards will always support terrorists and bad guys.

Israel saved it's own ass for the time being by rolling into Gaza and capturing or destroying Hamas's stockpiles/infrastructure.


----------



## CQB (Aug 5, 2014)

Rapid said:


> Fuck Hamas. And fuck Western media, like the BBC, for giving them so much positive coverage (omitting practically any negative coverage is essentially positive coverage).


Regarding coverage, does anyone really cover Nth. Iraq/Syria? The briefs I've seen on SOCMED are terrible & grotesque. But no, let's all wring our hands over the plight of others, beat the Jews over head & pray for Gaza.


----------

